# ECM8000 Cal File Question



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

The ECM8000 mic is rated at 15-20,000 within 3 db if I'm not mistaken. 

The cal file shows more than 3db correction for all values below 19hz and above 12,500hz.

Just curious why.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Just curious why.


The cal file is simply the result of a professional calibration. It is what it is, irregardless of what the specifications claim. 

brucek


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

The cal file is correcting a specific mic which was out by more than 3 dB.

I've tested a few ECM8000 and none of them were within 3dB from 15-20k. 

Also, I think your basic assumption is wrong. Behringer doesn't provide any specs for this mic as far as I know.


----------

